# Use SumIfs in VBA to total the filtered data from the eCabinets five piece door break



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

n this video I will show you how I used the SumIfs function in VBA to total the door/drawer front parts in the filtered data that was created using the advanced filter in VBA.

Here is the link to check it out
https://youtu.be/XTD746yFCCw


----------

